# Strange Chimera: Royal Scot with cantilever frame



## AndyA (Jul 6, 2018)

Sturmey Archer 3-speed, caliper brakes, narrow fenders, looks like 26 X 1-3/8 tires... Have any of you lightweight enthusiasts encountered such a beast?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes - several of the British makers produced "American" style frames specifically for export to the U.S. market (Hercules and Phillips for example). The most common of these were the Hercules-Hawthorne and the Phillips Manhattan (the Huffy Sportsman is another example of a British bike built specifically for the U.S., but the Sportsman was of more standard British style usually). Sheldon Brown reports that Royal Scot was the house brand of a New York bicycle shop, and that would make sense given that you get these British bikes with U.S. features specifically for the American market. This seems to have been most common from the mid-1950s to the mid-1960s.


----------

